# Beijing south railway station and China's railway development



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Beijing South Railway Station is a large railway station on the south side of Beijing that opened on August 1, 2008. 
The new Beijing South Station, is the second largest in Asia,after Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station,and joins the Beijing Railway Station and the Beijing West Railway Station as the third major passenger rail hub in the Chinese capital. It serves as the terminus for high-speed trains to the city, including the Beijing–Tianjin Intercity Rail, which can reach speeds above 350 km/h.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

other railway stations


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

China has the world's longest high-speed rail (HSR) network with about 9,676 km (6,012 mi) of routes in service as of June 2011 including 3,515 km (2,184 mi) of rail lines with top speeds of 300 km/h (186 mph).[citation needed] According to the BBC, China will by 2012 have more high-speed railway tracks than the rest of the world put together. Since the introduction of high-speed rail on April 18, 2007, daily ridership has grown from 237,000 in 2007 and 349,000 in 2008 to 492,000 in 2009 and 796,000 in 2010.

China's high speed rail network consists of upgraded conventional rail lines, newly-built high-speed passenger designated lines (PDLs), and the world’s first high-speed commercial magnetic levitation (maglev) line. The country has been undergoing an HSR building boom. With generous funding from the Chinese government's economic stimulus program, 17,000 km (11,000 mi) of high-speed lines are now under construction. The entire HSR network will reach 13,073 km (8,123 mi) by the end of 2011[4] and 25,000 km (16,000 mi) by the end of 2015.[5]

China is the first and only country to have commercial train service on conventional rail lines that can reach 350 km/h (217 mph) .


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice station and trains! I wish the US had something like this!


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

When you have time, add more pictures please.. Especially other railway stations.


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

I like the train. Very nice mix between post-modern luxury and cosy kitsch.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Shanghai railway station


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Wuhan railway station


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Wuhan railway station


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

Wuhan railway station


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:










:applause: to China


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Very nice. The station has more an airport atmopshere IMO.


----------



## fszcll (Oct 18, 2011)

Dear Sir or Madam,

My name is Henry from Dingzhou Xinlong Metal Wire Mesh Company.
The following are just some of the products that we produce:

	Hexagonal Wire Netting
	Welded Wire Mesh
	Square Wire Mesh
	Chain Link Fence
	Welding Wire and Welding Electrode
	Various Iron Coil Wire
	Barbed Iron Wire and Razor Wire
	Coil Nail and Common Nail
	Expanded Steel Sheet
	Brass Wire Mesh
	Window Screen
	Black Wire Cloth

Please feel free to visit our website www (dot) xinlong-world (dot) com for a full description of the products.
If you have any further question do not hesitate to contact me directly at [email protected].

I am looking forward to hearing and working with you.


Best Regards
Henry


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Mod please merge this thread with the main China HSR thread.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

I want to keep this one seperate,this thread is for pictures,not like that one is mainly for reports and articles.


----------



## foxmulder (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice pictures xizhimen, thanks.


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

This thread actually made me angry :-(. While the rest of the world has progressed far ahead. We as the World's eminent super power (Especially in california) cannot even get a 40 mile stretch of high speed rail. 

China's Rail infrastructure is truly awesome. Its hard to believe they started High Speed rail service barely a few years ago.


----------



## kurklk (Dec 22, 2004)

kurklk said:


> This thread actually made me angry :-(. While the rest of the world has progressed far ahead. We as the World's eminent super power (Especially in california) cannot even get a 40 mile stretch of high speed rail.
> 
> China's Rail infrastructure is truly awesome. Its hard to believe they started High Speed rail service barely a few years ago.


In case people misunderstood me.. The back story is in california we have been fighting a losing battle to build a high speed rail system.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

From which station does the train to Moscow leave ? any pictures of that station ?


----------



## duozhuchen (Nov 7, 2012)

Well, the current high-speed rail in China is still in a development stage.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*World’s longest high-speed rail opens Dec 26*

World’s longest high-speed rail opens Dec 26



> December 14, 11:24 am
> 
> *The Beijing-Guangzhou high-speed railway,* which is the world’s longest, is opening on Dec. 26, according to the China Central Television.
> 
> ...


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

*Terminal velocity: China tests world's longest high-speed rail line*


> Published: 23 December, 2012, 02:2
> 
> *China has set a new record by successfully testing the longest high-speed rail line in the world, capable of covering 700 kilometers in only two and a half hours.*
> 
> ...


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

83 meters one second,twice faster than a hurricane.a one yuan coin can stand for 10 seconds on this fast moving train and a full glass of water doesn't spill a drop.


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## fishcatdogbird (Sep 12, 2002)

Omg those pics of those bullet trains is amazing!


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

foxmulder said:


> When you have time, add more pictures please.. Especially other railway stations.












Shenzhen North Station

















Tianjin West Station









shanghai_south_railway_station









Hangzhou East Railway Station


----------



## kunming tiger (Jun 30, 2011)

They resemble airport terminals from the inside. Exactly how large are they in terms of Total Floor Area?


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

HSR rides


----------

